# Face Biting (5 month gsd)



## JacksonGSD (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey everyone

I had a question regarding my puppy Jackson. Overall he's been doing very well with training - he's been in 10 weeks of puppy class has picked up a lot of good obedience since I got him 3 months ago!

One thing that seems to be persisting is nipping/biting at faces (specifically ears and noses). It seems to happen when he's in play mode; if you get too close to his face he'll give a quick snap at the nose or ears. It's not particularly forceful, but obviously unpleasant and something I'd like to stop. 

My main method of correction has been a sharp "No bite!" Plus a spray of bitter apple (most effective so far IMO). I'll also redirect to a toy if it occurs during play. Overall his biting has really subsided in the past month, and this nipping at the face seems to be the last thing to go. 

Is it a matter of continuing to correct and he'll learn like he did with other biting (at hands/ankles), or should I be doing more? When he's tired out, it very rarely happens, and he sleeps by me at the head of the bed and never tries to bite then. As they say, a tired puppy is a good puppy?


By the way, here's a picture of Jacks!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Nipping and licking your face is a sign of servility in puppies. They do it towards those (dogs or people) whom they think are older, more serious than them and more important. They start doing it asking their mother for food. Young puppies cannot digest meat themselves, they receive it from their mother who regurgitates it for them. In nature only one pair is mating, and the rest of the pack are feeding their pups, so, your puppy must do it to other members of your family, I guess.
It is not difficult to train him to do it gently. You train him "Kiss!". Mouthfeed him, say, with long slices of cheese, and rub cheese on your cheek. Say "kiss!" and let him to lick your cheek, reward after. But, if he bites - turn your face away, stand up, kneel again, and repet.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmmmm probably a behaviour you will won't to stop, imagine a fully grown GSD nipping your nose - ouch!

If you can stand it, put Vicks Vaporub on your nose and ears, guaranteed when he goes to nip your nose or ear, he won't even get close because the smell is so strong and foul, he will not want to go there. Keep doing it for a little while and this will be enough to break the habit.

Just DO NOT put Vicks on her puppy or make him lick or eat it.

I have had great success with using it on leads and my ankles when my 2 were young and at the biting stage.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Taggart said:


> Mouthfeed him, say, with long slices of cheese, and rub cheese on your cheek. Say "kiss!" and let him to lick your cheek, reward after. But, if he bites - turn your face away, stand up, kneel again, and repet.


mouthfeed. him?


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm only 12 weeks in so have no advice but what a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> mouthfeed. him?


Absolutely. It not only strengthens the bond between you and your dog, but also tells him that he is your inferior. I mouthfed all my dogs regularly untill they were grown up. For you - is a method of turning something unpleasant into pleasant.


----------



## JacksonGSD (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone! He has been learning "kiss", and he'll often start licking after he hears "no bite". 

Glad to hear I'm on the right track, and I'll definitely give some of your suggestions a try. 

Cheers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Taggart said:


> Absolutely. It not only strengthens the bond between you and your dog, but also tells him that he is your inferior. I mouthfed all my dogs regularly untill they were grown up. For you - is a method of turning something unpleasant into pleasant.


I am sorry David, you and I are so far apart in how to bond with our dogs. I am NOT my dogs mother...he is not my son. He is a dog I choose to share my home and parts of my life with. I am not mouth feeding any dog...but that's but me.
The closest I have come to treating a dog like a human being is when I had to massage my last dogs testicles to drain fluid after his neuter....

To the OP, my dog did the same thing your pup is doing. Gus did it as a way of playing, inappropriate playing but innocent enough for a puppy. The only time I found he did this was when he had not been exercised enough. Too much energy and young enough where controlling that extra energy is difficult. All interaction stopped when this started so he quickly learned it was not a good way to engage us. 
We exercised and tired him out regularly and the behaviour slowly disappeared.
He does love to nibble ears but is ever so gentle now at 11 months. I have to be careful he doesn't get my earrings out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That was my thought, he is full of too much energy and needs to be tired out.

Saphire, I will not ask what you were doing, massaging testicles after your dog's neuter.
I thought the vet threw them bad boyz in the trash...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> That was my thought, he is full of too much energy and needs to be tired out.
> 
> Saphire, I will not ask what you were doing, massaging testicles after your dog's neuter.
> I thought the vet threw them bad boyz in the trash...


LOL i definitely didn't word that correctly. I massaged the very large sacks left behind.


----------



## JacksonGSD (Sep 21, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I am sorry David, you and I are so far apart in how to bond with our dogs. I am NOT my dogs mother...he is not my son. He is a dog I choose to share my home and parts of my life with. I am not mouth feeding any dog...but that's but me.
> The closest I have come to treating a dog like a human being is when I had to massage my last dogs testicles to drain fluid after his neuter....
> 
> To the OP, my dog did the same thing your pup is doing. Gus did it as a way of playing, inappropriate playing but innocent enough for a puppy. The only time I found he did this was when he had not been exercised enough. Too much energy and young enough where controlling that extra energy is difficult. All interaction stopped when this started so he quickly learned it was not a good way to engage us.
> ...


I definitely agree that it's an energy thing as well - as I said when he's tired out it rarely happens. That can probably be said about most puppy misbehavior!

I do need to walk away and stop interacting with him when he does it. I did this before with ankle biting but have slacked a bit since that improved. Thanks for the advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

